# how to get huge forearms?



## lilman (Feb 17, 2002)

just wondering what are the best exercises to add inches to your forearms i work the out now for better grip as well as size but i have hit a plateau and haven't seen a size difference in months any ideas?
                The LIL one


----------



## Shmoo (Feb 17, 2002)

Wrist curls and hammer curls .


----------



## ballast (Feb 17, 2002)

I don't know about the best forearm exercise, but I've been doing a variation of dumbell curl that has really helped my forearms grow bigger and stronger.It's a dumbell curl using a hammer grip on the concentric(lifting) phase and a pronated(palms down) grip on the eccentric(lowering) phase.My forearms seem to really respond to this.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2002)

I do not even work my forearms. I feel that they get worked when I work my upper body, especially when I work back and biceps.  
One thing that helps is do not use wrist straps. Your forearms will strengthen with the rest of your body and they will be able to  accommodate the weight.


----------



## rks1969 (Feb 17, 2002)

Lifting straps are a great help when your grip gives out on back day,but don't use them until necessary.
    I do direct forearm work along w/ trap work. Take the heaviest  'bells you can handle and hold them until you have to drop them(watch your feet).Do 4-6 sets like this, more if you like.


----------



## Arnold (Feb 17, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by rks1969 *_
> Lifting straps are a great help when your grip gives out on back day, but don't use them until necessary.



I used to think that too, then I threw them away and once my forearms strengthened I have never needed them since.


----------



## Rob_NC (Feb 18, 2002)

I have really nice forearms and even get compliments on them. I do wrist curls and reverse wrist curls on biceps days using an EZ curl bar.  When I'm done, my skin feels like it's going to split along my forearm.   I still use lifting hooks when I train back. Even my grip fails when doing 315lb shrugs.


----------



## gopro (Feb 18, 2002)

FOREARM BUILDERS....
-wrist curls
-standing wrist curls behind back
-dumbell wrist curls
-reverse wrist curls
-reverse curls...bar or cable
-hammer curls...standing, seated, incline, preacher, cable
-zottman curls
-pinch grips


----------

